# Changing background color...



## hollisterguyo7

Just started shooting in this studio only been using the black and white backdrop. They have a blue screen one as they say i belive.. I wanna change the color of it. If i was to shoot a model in a green bikini and wanna change it to a dark green background or pink,red,purple. I have cs2 how would i do that now im not good at cs2 so explain in detail.. lol unless theres a cheaper software out there i can get that is more user friendly


----------



## Josh220

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Photoshop+changing+background+color&aq=f


----------



## Peano

hollisterguyo7 said:


> If i was to shoot a model in a green bikini and wanna change it to a dark green background or pink,red,purple. I have cs2 how would i do that ...



It depends on the image. The basic idea is to mask out the subject so only the background remains visible, then change or replace the background. How you do that masking depends on the image, and there are scores of ways to create a mask. Depending on the image. It always depends on the image, so beware of formulas and recipes.


----------



## Derrel

Have you tried opening the file and Photoshop, then going to Selective Color, and then selecting the color of the background, and then adding other colors??? A blue background is pretty easy to change the color on.


----------



## Peano

Derrel said:


> A blue background is pretty easy to change the color on.



Sometimes yes, sometimes no. It depends on the image. If you have a lot of flyaway hair and sheer clothing through which some of the background color shows, changing the background color can be very tricky.


----------



## RONDAL

this is why god invented speedlights/strobes with gels


----------



## ghache

RONDAL said:


> this is why god invented speedlights/strobes with gels


 
you are one funny guy. cut me a 1200 $ check right now and i will get all the strobe and gels i can get


----------



## frommrstomommy

The way I do it is use the eraser tool and literally erase the background or whatever I wan't removed from the photo.. then layer whatever underneath.  I have a tablet and use a pen with the eraser tool to draw around the person or whatever object, then erase the rest.  Hope this made sense. I also use cs2 so if you have any specific questions let me know.


----------



## KmH

hollisterguyo7 said:


> I have cs2 how would i do that now im not good at cs2 so explain in detail.. lol unless theres a cheaper software out there i can get that is more user friendly


There are books that you can buy that will help you learn how to use CS2 as well as online tutorials and videos that all have detailed explanations. www.amazom.com www.youtube.com www.photoshopuser.com

photoshop CS2 tutorials - Bing

If you have a legal registered copy of CS2 you can upgragede to CS5 for $199, 71.5% discount. (full retail is $699).

CS5 is the last update of Photoshop that ownership of CS2 will qualify for the big upgrade discount. If you wait for CS6, you'll have to pay the full retail price.


----------

